# Low-FODMAPs Recipe Exchange



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I come across really good recipes sometimes, and I'm sure others do too.It's awfully dreary here, been raining for two days. We wanted something that felt like autumn for the first time. This low-fructose recipe has exchanges for FODMAPS (eliminating mushrooms). It will be my first gluten-free crust, so we'll see how that goes:Gluten-free Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

This topic didn't get much action and it's worth a shot. Everyone trying to eat a low Fodmaps diet needs new ideas!

Here is a terrific recipe for no-wheat PEANUT BUTTER COOKIES. If you tolerate peanuts and peanut butter keep reading. These take less time to put together than it takes for my oven to reach temp. They are portable, filling, nutritious and keep well for up to a week or more. The only source of oil is from the pb.

1 cup natural chunky salted PB. No product with added sugar such as Jiff or Skippy!
1 scant cup golden sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1-2 tsp buckwheat flour as needed
opt additions: cocoa nibs, toasted black sesame seeds, any small seedy things you like, flaky sea salt.

Preheat the oven to 350. Make sure your pb is well mixed before measuring, so it won't be too oily or too stiff. In a med to large mixing bowl combine the pb and the sugar. Probably any kind of pure cane sugar will work, but I like golden or light brown sugar. In a small bowl whisk the egg with the vanilla, then incorporate that in to pb mixture. I find a soft rubber spatula to be pretty useful for this. At this point you may wish to sprinkle in a little buckwheat if the mixture seems too gooey--you are going to form balls by hand. Add any additions you like. If you can tolerate a little chocolate, cocoa nibs are really a great addition. I typically add about 2 Tbsp of nibs and maybe a bit less black sesame seeds. Form into melon ball sized balls; the recipe should make about 20 to 23. Put no more than 12 balls, spaced apart on a cookie sheet (no extra oil needed!) Using a fork flatten each ball two forkwidths in each direction making a criss cross pattern. If you like salt, sprinkle just a little coarse flaked sea salt on top. Bake ten or eleven minutes, turning the pan around halfway through if your oven heats unevenly. The cookies should be just starting to brown around the edges. Cool cookies on the cookie sheet at least a few minutes before removing--they are breakable at first. Repeat, and cool thoroughly before putting in a tin. I simply use two cookie sheets so I can put the second one into the oven as soon as the first is out.


----------



## pelly (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's one that popped into my inbox today. Looks good! I'll be taking these to some holiday parties, I think.

*Holiday Coconut Snowballs*

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-coconut-snowballs-recipes-from-the-kitchn-181467?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Goldfinch said:


> Here is a terrific recipe for no-wheat PEANUT BUTTER COOKIES. If you tolerate peanuts and peanut butter keep reading. These take less time to put together than it takes for my oven to reach temp. They are portable, filling, nutritious and keep well for up to a week or more. The only source of oil is from the pb.


Made these, but reduced the sugar to half and used half Splenda. They're delicious!


----------

